# another ?druryi?



## Mrs. Paph (May 10, 2013)

Posting this picture for a friend, as I mentioned that it didn't look like it was within the range of druryi, and looked a lot like another one posted here on the forum....
What does everyone think? It was very affordable from an orchid estate sale, so either way she'll enjoy it as a unique specimen, but she was curious to know more when I mentioned it was not a typical druryi 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
The other side of the tag says P. druryi - so it has a tag that is clearly legible, though obviously there's a chance the tag was meant for another pot, but it's not smudged or anything that would imply there was " x some other Paph " portion of the tag that was just missing or couldn't be read. This also shows some of the plant habit, which is similar, but not as chunky/rhizomous as mine, though again culture does vary some things. The blooms seem roughly the same size to me as my druryi, but the plants leaves are narrower, so the growths are packed together more exul-looking I guess I'd say? But I don't have an exul, basing that on a cross I used to have.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
So, what say the other wonderful slipper-nuts? :wink:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 10, 2013)

If it's not druryi, it's obviously a hybrid with a lot of druryi influence, which is my gut reaction. However, I don't know what hybrid it is.

I've personally never seen druryi with such pronounced white margins on the sepals and petals, but when I did an image search for the species I did see a couple of examples that looked similar.

That being said, the overall color scheme leads me to believe it's a hybrid. The yellow is just a bit too muted (overlaid with orange/brown) and the dorsal and petal stripes aren't as distinct as I'd expect from druryi.


----------



## tim (May 10, 2013)

Drulas (druryi x Hellas)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2013)

After checking other photos, I'm inclined to agree with tim, Jblanford posted one here: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=isch&prmd=ivnsfd&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CDQQrQMwBA


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2013)

I would say that it's a hybrid as well.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 12, 2013)

I believe it to be a hybrid as well. There has been a popular hybrid on eBay in recent times that I think is one off from a primary cross, it looks very druryi like. I can't find one now so I can't come up with a name.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 15, 2013)

I'm inclined to agree with Tim, Drulas


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input! The leaf width and bloom size seems small and the dorsal narrow for Hellas to be in it, but the coloration really matches up, so that hybrid or something similar seems likely. I haven't seen a Hellas in person though, so don't have a good size reference in mind.


----------

